# Canon DSLR 250D not seen by OBS or other streaming software



## The Scruffy Monkey (May 29, 2020)

Hi,
I have got a problem with  OBS software which does not recognise my camera has been connected. I have also tried ManyCam, CamTwist and I think a couple more but they also failed to see there is an external camera detected. It is the only external camera (apart from smartphones) I have at home to try so I can't rectify with others.
Ecamm Live on the other hand recognise it right away but my trial has ended and this software is not for free so I would rather be using OBS.
I am connecting camera via USB. Maybe I need to use HDMI cable (that I do not have but can consider getting)?

Anyone else experienced the same problem?


----------



## Zeros.81 (May 29, 2020)

You need to install Canon EOS Webcam Utility






						EOS Webcam Utility | Canon U.S.A., Inc.
					






					www.usa.canon.com
				












						How to Use Canon DSLR Camera as Webcam on Zoom, Google Meet, Microsoft Teams using EOS Webcam Utility
					

Canon saves the day for millions of users struggling to look better in video meetings




					allthings.how
				











						EOS Webcam Utility Not Working? Here's a quick fix
					

Use only one canon EOS software at a time




					allthings.how


----------



## The Scruffy Monkey (May 29, 2020)

My camera wasn't listed there so I thought it won't work but it did! Just used a random one from the list and all good but need to do few more tests just in case.
If anything goes wrong I will post it here


----------

